
JavaScript is Not a Joke - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/javascript-is-not-a-joke/
======
djsumdog
> The bundle size is large – true, it is a big overkill for a simple stop
> watch. Hundred megabytes size, however, is very reasonable for complex
> applications.

I dunno about this. That means with a complex app, you still have 100MB of VM.
It makes me think of oh so many Java apps that all packaged their own version
of the JRE. Anyone one dev could have 10 ~ 15 JREs or full JDKs on their
machine at any one time, because everyone wants the stability of their tested
JRE and not rely on the system one.

I just looked at the Slack executable on my Linux box. It's 61MB. The entire
/usr/lib64/slack directory is 145MB (including the libnode.so which is 18MB by
itself).

I know we have tons of disk space today, but we still should be concerned
about these massive file sizes for such simple applications. Why does
everything needs to be a web app, packaged for the desktop? How did we get to
this point?

~~~
akras14
Speed of development

